# Salting Contract



## Grass_n_Trees (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi folks;

Just wondering if anyone can help me out with a question.

A few of my clients have asked that I only salt when they ask for it. Since I have a contract with them for snow plowing it's my liability to ensure that it's a slip free lot, as best I/we can.

I have told them that I'll draft up a separate form stating these terms, make copies and have us all sign it.

Does anyone have anything (word doc) that I could use as a starting point for this agreement?

Cheers and many thanks.

-Dean


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

When it comes to liability, I'd definitely have an attorney draw up a document. Sometimes, the wording is a key feature that most of us may not know. For instance, a "Hold Harmless" clause. "Not responsible" may mean the same thing to you or I, but not legally speaking. Even if someone shows you a document, have an attorney check it over. It's your business on the line.


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

We_____________________ do hereby agree to indemnify, defend and hold harmless Northern Seasonal Services LLC., its owners, employees and subcontractors from and against any and all claims, damages, reasonable attorneys’ fees, costs and expenses which the contractor incurs as a result of a claim or claims brought by the owner or any third party, arising out of any wrongdoing, negligence and/or breach of contract by the owner alleged or otherwise, or any Act of God, including but not limited to extraordinary weather conditions, that is related, in any manner whatsoever, to the premises or the owner’s involvement with the premises or the services, including but not limited to personal injuries resulting from slip and fall accidents. 

hope it helps... but eventually you should have a lawyer look at yo contracts.. trust me it is well worth the money


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

you are asking for trouble leaving it up to them to tell you when to salt. what happens when they dont call u then someone slips and breaks there neck... are u gonna be held liable?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*iceyman brings up a great point.*

Be sure to have a separate sign off for who is responsible for the deicing for both after plowing and for less than plow-able snow or weather situations. We offer a snow template CD that has a contract with that information on it as well as many other snow & ice related templates. They are all in Microsoft word format and can be changed accordingly to fit your business.

I think you assume too much liability when offering a reactive vs. proactive service. I'd say skip the account all together and find someone who wants the level of service that you know they need. Remember when it comes to snow & ice accounts we can be more selective on the accounts we want to take on because we need hours of work not days of work!

www.profitsareus.com


----------

